# your post needs to be approved by a moderator



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

can we please drop the postcount for the above , i do see the need for it but maybe drop it to 15 posts or something - its bloody tedious trying to help someone and keep getting the above message.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

This thread needs to be approved by a......

:001_tt2:

Is this a new thing? I don't remember having to wait for posts to appear?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It isn't that new anymore.

It's not based on post count though...it's based on a number of factors. I know it can be frustrating but it helps us weed out a significant amount of spam and is therefore hughely beneficial for the quality of this forum.

It will affect you less and less over time though.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just a comment on this from my modding days... if you post something and it puts it into the approval queue, impatiently re-posting it again and again in other sub forums will just slow the process down of all posts awaiting approval, and will delay the time it takes for your post to be shown.

Just be patient with it, and if it's ok it'll get there.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

As i said i understand why its there tho as im already known on here under my last username you know you wont be getting spam.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I've made a couple of posts that needed approval, they didn't get approved, or are still in the queue. I cba going back n forth to check.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> As i said i understand why its there tho as im already known on here under my last username you know you wont be getting spam.


Ah, just twigged who you are! It's an automated thing I'm afraid so we can't change it for individuals..sorry.

Nice avi btw! I love moggies!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

aqualung said:


> As i said i understand why its there tho as im already known on here under my last username you know you wont be getting spam.


Unfortunately I can't disable it on a per-user basis.

As Katy said though, it'll happen less and less over time.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LeVzi said:


> I've made a couple of posts that needed approval, they didn't get approved, or are still in the queue. I cba going back n forth to check.


We proces them most mornings and sometimes more often. But this can be affected by other responsibilities


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Katy said:


> We proces them most mornings and sometimes more often. But this can be affected by other responsibilities


......ah right, i keep forgetting you and lorain are married now :tongue:


----------

